# Gingerbread Cottages - Janurary 2017



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 29, 2017)

Another one of yesterday's finds. 2 out of 3. 

I had enough time to give this location a revisit. The brambles & stinging nettles have died down. Never means it's still going to be easy. Getting into the second cottage was harder than it looked. Probably to do with me out on my bike for a total of 4 hours.  These two old workers cottages have probably been abandoned since the early 1980's. It is hard say if the last owners were workers or the parents of the owners who lived in the other house nearby. Inside, is the usual natural decay, intact fireplaces, beautiful old wallpaper and complete silence. I looked at the fireplace photo, and it occurred to me my camera can never take a perfectly straight photo. 





[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here's the first cottage that was also explored by Mikeymutt. 




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

The second cottage, this one had a strange vibe upstairs.




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

As for the main farmhouse, it's still sealed up tight. 




[/url]Gingerbread Cottages by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 29, 2017)

Great little cottages. Love all the colours in the rooms.


----------



## smiler (Jan 29, 2017)

All my cameras have had that fault, Dauntless, never bin able to get em fixed, its nice that the place hasn't been trashed, an update later in the year would be good, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 29, 2017)

smiler said:


> All my cameras have had that fault, Dauntless, never bin able to get em fixed, its nice that the place hasn't been trashed, an update later in the year would be good, I enjoyed it, Thanks



I like my camera, I've had it for years. i'll never be giving up on the main house until I find it open. I've still got plenty of unexplored villages around this area.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 30, 2017)

Very good photography, you captured a lot of detail. The houses are in not bad shape, could be converted into one big house. I like the fireplaces. Did notice in your photos what you mentioned about your camera. I don't think its your camera, possibly the lens. Some of your photos taken at an angle don't have a curve at the top whereas some photos taken straight-on do have a curve at the top. For lenses at 17mm to 28mm, the photos will tend to curve at the top, but a 35mm and upwards the photos will be straight. If you see what I mean. I would experiment with a 35mm or take my chance on a 28mm. I hope that helps.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 30, 2017)

Any wide angle optic will produce a curved image to a vertical or horizontal line/edge that is physically perfectly straight, the bending will be the complete length or height of the image frame. All lenses of no matter what focal length have a 'sweet spot' entered on the optical axis; the better the optic and / or longer the focal length, the larger this area of perfect, undistorted reproduction is. Cheap lenses and ultra short focal lenses in camera phones suffer badly from this optical property, and a way of limiting it is to reduce the maximum working aperture of the lens. Using 35mm film camera lenses as an example, this is why wide angles shorter than 35mm focal length never had a maximum aperture greater than f4 when they started to become popular years back - even Leica could only widen their 21mm Super Angulon to f3.4 when I purchased mine in the early 70's. Photograph 6 gives a clear indication of the 'sweet spot' area of the poster's camera - the outer red painted uprights are clearly bent outwards at the middle and the curvature on vertical lines gets less as one moves inwards. The upper red painted horizontal feature also shows the horizontal bending upwards at the centre, but because some peoples' brains tend to reduce horizontal curved distortion, it may not be very noticeable to some viewers.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 31, 2017)

The decor in this place is outstanding! 
Nice work dauntless


----------



## Suzyexplorer (Feb 11, 2017)

great pictures we love the wallpaper and decay in here shame about other house we keep returning too ...to see if its open ..but so far no good


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm liking that - nice one


----------

